
Show HN: uPlot.js v1.0 – A fast, small chart for time series, OHLC and bars - leeoniya
Hello again!<p>5 months and ~400 commits since the initial prototype: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21207132<p>v1.0 has shipped! - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;leeoniya&#x2F;uPlot<p>A non-exaustive list of features&#x2F;concerns that have been addressed since v0.1.0:<p><pre><code>  - A terse, consistent API, (w&#x2F; plugins &amp; hooks)
  - Timezone &amp; DST handling
  - Point rendering
  - Bi-directional zooming
  - Dynamic data updates (streaming)
  - Numeric x scales (non-temporal)
  - Area fills &amp; high&#x2F;low bands
  - Dependent scales (°C -&gt; °F)
  - Cursor sync across charts
  - Highlight closest series
  - Axis labeling &amp; positioning
  - Bars &amp; OHLC (via tiny plugins)
  - Feature gates for even smaller custom builds
</code></pre>
A bunch of demos: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leeoniya.github.io&#x2F;uPlot&#x2F;demos&#x2F;index.html<p>About a dozen brave early adopters helped me weed out bugs, add features, refine the API and contributed demo code. Without them there&#x27;d be no v1.0, so thank you. So far there are some cool use-cases. One user renders several hundred hundred-point charts per page - something that&#x27;s impossible with WebGL or heavier charting libs. There&#x27;s been a prototype for Grafana panel integration. The author of Phaser [1] is currently taking uPlot for a perf-monitoring test drive while working on the new engine: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;phaserjs&#x2F;phaser4-dev :D<p>Also, a shout out to the Chart.js guys, who recently tagged v3.0-alpha which performs 3x better than v2 on uPlot&#x27;s benchmark, and is the only lib to have made any noticeable headway, let alone multiple factor!<p>cheers!<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;photonstorm&#x2F;phaser
======
minimaxir
I've been following uPlot since that prototype; the performance metrics were
always impressive, and now that the features are there, I think it can have an
impact especially where other JS libraries hit performance issues.

